# Design gets stronger



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd like to announce two things. For the first time in a long time Design has a moderator. dm01, a long-time contributor and extremely helpful member of the TSF family is the first to be given the red coat. I'd like to thank ALL of the Design team for their fantastic efforts and support. With the new baby and work taking most of my time I don't get to do much on TSF beyond a few stupid posts in Offline. Having them means that quality and authoritative help will ALWAYS be available for our members and staff. ray:


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Congrats dm01! It's really great to see long-serving members get their just rewards.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Congrats dm01:wave:


----------



## Bravo Boy (Oct 25, 2009)

Many congrats!

:4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

congrats! you and jamiemac are really outstanding.


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done dm01!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the red coat achievement!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*well done*


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations mate!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations dm01, well done :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done dm01!!!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congrats, dm01! Great work!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats on all the hard work.

BG


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thank you, everyone.

Isn't it great how everybody who looks in on this section from time to time knows before me? I haven't been around since a while, mostly because of school taking up too much time. Just found out today when the little box came up telling me that I had a new message. I looked inside, dreading that I'd pissed off someone up high (happens once in a while). Instead what I got was the first step to being up high, something that I was not expecting at all.

As long as everyone gets the memo it all works out


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I have seen dm01 around since I have been here at TSF and I'm glad to see he has been rewarded. WTG!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations .. welcome to the ranks


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congatulations


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

me hears good things.


----------

